
GLab: A Gitlab CLI Tool - profclems
https://github.com/profclems/glab
======
profclems
Glab is a simple and elegant GitLab CLI tool written in Go (golang) for
creating and managing issues, merge requests, and a lot more... Do give it a
try. Your feedback is much appreciated.

[https://github.com/profclems/glab](https://github.com/profclems/glab)

[https://gitlab.com/profclems/glab](https://gitlab.com/profclems/glab)

